
Is Bayesian A/B Testing Immune to Peeking? Not Exactly - gingerlime
http://varianceexplained.org/r/bayesian-ab-testing/
======
andreareina
All this talk about _optional_ stopping has reminded me of a related
concept/problem, _optimal_ stopping[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimal_stopping](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimal_stopping)

